# Changer le disque dur d'un G4 Cube



## atariX_ (22 Décembre 2009)

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurrait une méthode efficace, pas trop bricolo pour remettre un disque dur 3,5" ( comme l'original ) dans un cube, le 20Go d'origine commence à être vraiment limite ^^

P.S: j'ai poster dans ce forum car le cube me semble faire parti de la catégorie "classic" même si il est capable de tourner sous OS X, à l'origine, il était vendu avec Mac OS 9 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2009)

atariX_ a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurrait une méthode efficace, pas trop bricolo pour remettre un disque dur 3,5" ( comme l'original ) dans un cube, le 20Go d'origine commence à être vraiment limite ^^
> 
> P.S: j'ai poster dans ce forum car le cube me semble faire parti de la catégorie "classic" même si il est capable de tourner sous OS X, à l'origine, il était vendu avec Mac OS 9
> 
> Merci de vos réponses




Ben nan, il y a un forum consacré aux PowerMac, ou on parle des G3, G4 et G5, donc c'est dans ce forum qu'on doit y poster ce genre de sujet. On y déménage.


Pour changer ton disque, tu as besoin d'un tourne-vis plat, d'un tourne-vis torx 8 et d'un tourne-vis Philips. Voici les étapes :

- Il faut sortir l'ordi de sa coque extérieure
- déverrouiller et ouvrir la trappe de la carte airport. s'il y a une carte Airport, l'ôter.
- avec la trappe de la carte airport ouverte, débrancher la nappe IDE et l'alimentation électrique du disque (en faisant doucement levier avec le tourne-vis plat).
- Refermer le rabat et la trappe de la carte Airport.
- dévisser les trois vis captives sur le radiateur
- soulever légèrement la partie mobile du radiateur, et sortir par le côté le disque de son logement.
- Positionner le nouveau disque dans le logement en mettant bien en vis à vis ses connecteurs avec les prises IDE et d'alimentation.
- Repositionner correctement la partie soulevée du radiateur, et revisser les trois vis captives
- Rouvrir la trappe de la carte Airport, rebrancher alimentation et nappe IDE
- Le cas échéant, remettre la carte Airport en place (pas oublier de rebrancher son antenne).
- Remettre en place la coque, rebrancher, et tester si l'ordinateur démarre (sur un CD/DVD système, si le disque est vierge ou ne contient pas de système).

Voilà !


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2009)

Et attention à la limite de 128 Go. DD de 120 Go max donc


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et attention à la limite de 128 Go. DD de 120 Go max donc



Pas nécessairement, un DD de 120 Go fait 111 Go réels, au prix que ça coûte aujourd'hui, utiliser un DD de 160 Go (149 Go réels) permet d'avoir 128 "vrais" Go (donc 17 de plus, soit la capacité réelle de son 20 Go actuel), tout en ne sacrifiant que 21 Go.

Par ailleurs, il existe une solution "logicielle" qui permet de passer outre à cette limitation (solution qui m'a permis d'utiliser des disques de 160 et 320 Go sur mon PM G4 pendant près d'un an, avant que je ne trouve la carte PCI ATA133 qui va bien) !

Toutefois, avec cette solution, quelle que soit la taille du disque (unique en cas de cube) utilisé pour le système, je préconise de le partitionner, avec une première partition ne dépassant pas 128 Go (genre 127,9 Go pour être sûr d'éviter les problèmes), dédiée au système, ainsi, en cas de réinstallation suite à problème, la partition "système" reste toujours utilisable, et la/les autre(s) remonteront sans perte des données contenues, une fois le pilote réinstallé.


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas nécessairement, un DD de 120 Go fait 111 Go réels, au prix que ça coûte aujourd'hui, utiliser un DD de 160 Go (149 Go réels) permet d'avoir 128 "vrais" Go (donc 17 de plus, soit la capacité réelle de son 20 Go actuel), tout en ne sacrifiant que 21 Go.
> 
> Par ailleurs, il existe une solution "logicielle" qui permet de passer outre à cette limitation (solution qui m'a permis d'utiliser des disques de 160 et 320 Go sur mon PM G4 pendant près d'un an, avant que je ne trouve la carte PCI ATA133 qui va bien) !
> 
> Toutefois, avec cette solution, quelle que soit la taille du disque (unique en cas de cube) utilisé pour le système, je préconise de le partitionner, avec une première partition ne dépassant pas 128 Go (genre 127,9 Go pour être sûr d'éviter les problèmes), dédiée au système, ainsi, en cas de réinstallation suite à problème, la partition "système" reste toujours utilisable, et la/les autre(s) remonteront sans perte des données contenues, une fois le pilote réinstallé.



Oui tu as raison, j'y penserais si je dois changer le 120 Go de mon nouveau cube


----------

